# WLAN unter Vista 64 bit Welche Adapter Funktionieren 100% ?



## Fleshless (7. September 2008)

Hallo,

Ich habe mir ein Vista Ultimate 64 bit aufgesetzt.
Habe jedoch probleme mir meiner Edimax WLAN PCI Karte.
Die Ralinksoftware funst nicht richtig und ich bekommen keine Verbindung hin.

Welche Adapter funktionieren 100%

Meine Auswahl währe:

- AVM FRITZ! WLAN USB Stick da habe ich aber auch nur 32 bit Treiber gefunden
- Abit AirPace WLAN-PCIe

Was funst denn richtig ob pci-e oder usb ist völlig egal.

Die Software von AVM war eigenlich immer top.

Danke vorab


----------



## BMW M-Power (7. September 2008)

Der fritz Wlan usb stick funktioniert 100%, wenn du kein 64Bit treiber gefunden hast, dann kauf dir ne brille 

Pass auf, ich schick dir sofort den link 

Edit: http://www.avm.de/de/Service/Service-Portale/Service-Portal/index.php?portal=FRITZ!WLAN_USB_Stick


----------



## kmf (7. September 2008)

Ich hab auch ein Produkt von Edimax. Das funktioniert ganz ausgezeichnet mit Vista64. Neusten Treiber mal gezogen?

Wie hast du installiert?

Ohne Probleme geht's meist nur mit Rechtsklick auf das Setup und dann »_als Administrator ausführen_« auswählen.


----------



## CentaX (8. September 2008)

Ich hab die Abit AirPace WiFi!
Wenn du das SP1 drauf hast und DANN den WLAN- Treiber installen willst, kannste dir das inet abschminken. Funzt einfach nicht, sagt nur, dass die Karte nicht gefunden wurde!
An sich ne klasse Karte aber das muss nicht sein... 
Scheint auch nur unter Vista x64 so zu sein, hab jedenfalls bei meiner google- Aktion damals (laaaang ists her) nichts über x86 gefunden...


----------



## moonrail (9. September 2008)

Also ich habe den WLAN-USB-Stick:
SMC EZ Connect N Pro (SMCWUSB-N)
Bin mit dem sehr zufrieden und er ist 100%ig kompatibel mit Vista 64bit, da ich beides seit Anfang des Jahres zusammen nutze.


----------

